# west side bait and tackle, indianapolis, IN.



## crappielooker

hey folks..i just got done looking thru the stuff that came in and all i can say is wow..lots of things to drool over and not 1 thing got fox on it..  start off with bedchairs, chairs, new catapult, nets and rods out the wazoo..all kinds of landing mat and the likes..PVA funnel web, PVA strings, leads of all shape and sizes, scales at an incredible deal. 3 kinds of rod pods that i can remember..hooks, carryall and boilies cooler bag...2 kinds of shelter(1of which looks like a stalker type) and a brolly(umbrella type)
all these things are on first comes first gets it basis..great stuff in there..he also carries full line of tackle for other species..definitely THE place to shop while you're in Indy or just wanting to see other brand of carp gear..while you're theer you may want to drop in your pole across the street in white river..great looking fishin area..


----------



## KSUFLASH

i am staying away from indy. First time there, 2 tornadoes and floods....no need for carp gear, just wait till flooding goes down and get carp in the hotel parking lots...haha..


flash--------------------------------------out


----------



## Guest

or you could go 5 mins. away to walmart and buy a box of wheaties and a lawn chair.


----------



## Rooster

funny! I had read that they carried Euro gear. I called them just last week because I want to get a pod. I simply asked if they carried Fox gear, and got a simple "no" as a response. I just thought that reports of them selling Euro gear were inaccurate, and didn't give it any more thought. But in fact they sell Euro gear, they just dont sell Fox gear?


----------



## crappielooker

they do have some fox gear..but they carry more stuff thats not made by fox there..plenty of pods now..


----------



## TimJC

Rooster,

I went there last week and they had a fox pod that was going for $150 with alarms. The guy I spoke with while I was there had no idea what was going on with the carp gear so I'm not surprised at the response you got. It's a little shop, and with all the new gear I'm sure that there business with increase a LOT with all the paylakers.


----------

